# Whats the cost of BMW full inspection



## Jnuts (May 29, 2015)

Hey Guys. I just wanted to say this is my first post and please excuse any noob questions I may ask in the future. I just bought my first M3 this past weekend. It is a white2009 coupe with DCT. I really wanted manual but it was too hard to find here in San Diego. I still own a 88 325i BMW convertible and 08 328i sedan. 

I bought the M3 at a Volvo dealership and they said that they have there cars go through there inspection process before they sell the car. My concern is that they are not BMW specialist. So my question is should I take my car to the BMW service center for an inspection? Also what is the cost for that? And what is the average yearly cost to insure this 2009 M3 coupe. Any feed back and advise aside of my questions that would help me in the future would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## UmnitzaSupport (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,
Welcome to Bimmerfest!
Tim K. Umnitza sales


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I would expect a PPI (pre purchase inspection) to run $250 and I would highly recommend it. Find a local independent BMW shop to do the inspection so you know what you're getting into. You can find on here - http://www.bimrs.org/BMWshopLocator.html

Insurance is going to vary depending on a ton of things. Best thing is to just call your insurance company and get a quote.

Tim


----------



## Wgosma (Sep 28, 2009)

Jnuts said:


> And what is the average yearly cost to insure this 2009 M3 coupe. Any feed back and advise aside of my questions that would help me in the future would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


You've owned Bimmers, I'm not trying to be a [email protected] here but I think the maintenance costs would be more of an 'issue of concern' than the insurance costs. I have a long time buddy in the SF bay area, a real BMW enthusiast and he's about ready to sell his E46 M3...which he flew to Austin, TX to purchase a couple of years ago. He's not doing much wrenching on his own cars anymore and he's getting tired of plopping down a thousand dollar bill every time the car is in the shop.

Good luck, the M-cars are really nice - I hope you have a good experience with it.

Regards/Bill
ps- see pic, the 17 y/o E39 is at a milestone; hoping I get another 50K out of this car, we can always hope, right?


----------



## Jnuts (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. For 250 dollars what does that include?


----------



## Wgosma (Sep 28, 2009)

$250 should get you a very comprehensive and detailed look at the car and written 'report/summary'- mechanically and electrically top to bottom, front to back.... as that amount of money is tad bit over 2 labor hours. (If I'm reading correctly you already own the car, so the other posters comment about a 'pre-purchase' inspection, well, that terminology does not apply).

My buddy in SF who purchased the E46 M3 from out of State paid to have a shop run a compression and leakdown test on the engine as part of his pre-buy inspection; he's hyper-critical about what he buys, maybe that was overkill. I'd not expect you need that kind of testing done unless the inspection shows some 'issues' with the motor that warrant a deeper look.

Good Luck with the car / Bill


----------

